# Brisket with Q-view



## thenegativeone (Aug 7, 2016)

So, after much instruction from Wade and Danny over the SMF weekend, I tried a point end of brisket today. Well, I never want to eat anything else again!!!













image.jpeg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 7, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 7, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 7, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 7, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 7, 2016






Cooked to a temp of 212f until it was probe soft, foiling after about 3 hrs with some pineapple juice, it was perfect, so moist and tender, great smoke flavour (smoked over oak and maple) 

Thanks for the pointers at the weekend everyone, couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## mike w (Aug 7, 2016)

Looks great! Brisket is soo addictive :D


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 7, 2016)

WOW!  Looks great Paul.   You got this now.  7-10 kilo is the next step.  You got this.  Keep smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 8, 2016)

Great looking Brisket Paul.

Points!


----------



## smokeymondays (Aug 12, 2016)

Gotta love the points - that last picture of tender, draped brisket makes me hungry


----------



## wade (Aug 13, 2016)

Fantastic Paul - You have nailed it


----------

